# Supposedly Art



## Eeveelution (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, this is some work taken from my DeviantArt account. It's supposedly art, but... Yeah, not too sure.

Cyndaquil My one-of-a-kind Cyndaquil, drawn by hand and colored on Computer. Took me HOURS to make.

Some moon thing made on GIMP

Boom, a character of mine. Didn't turn out well when I scanned her onto the computer...

Another hand-drawn thing that didn't turn out well when scanned on computer. I'd feel sorry for Sonic if it turned out well anyway.

Yet another hand-drawn thing that didn't turn out well when scanned onto the computer. This time it's a bug-type Eeveelution, Insecteon.

A hand-blown glass paperweight with its reflection. Actually, I made the paperweight myself. It's my most prized artwork, and I wouldn't sell it. Well, maybe for $100,000...

My scanner makes the colors fade away a little bit, so next time I might try taking a photograph instead.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 12, 2009)

Cyndaquil: The flames are quite excellent, nice and fiery~ I just see a few issues, mainly the nose, it's too big and the back is too straight. Cyndaquil isn't really completely upright like that, most creatures aren't~ Also, the eye should be a bit lower and the head a bit smaller to match the size of the body. I adore your colouring and shading though, it's great!

Moon: Very good. ^^ I just think that the moon should have more crater-like textures on it, and maybe a glow around it, since it's quite bright in the sky.

Boom: There's something about her expression... oh, I admire it so much. I can't even point out what it is. It's like she's smirking. As for issues, well, her head's a bit too large, and her body's a bit too straight. But I really do understand this, humans are hell to draw with anatomy and I myself have not mastered it fully. What I suggest is drawing a stick figure before you draw a human, then the upper torso as an ovalish shape, the hips as an upside-down triangle, and using a few more ovals for the legs and such. This way, your human will look less straight and have more natural curves. Just break down the human figure into simpler shapes, and you should improve~

Sonic thing: It's a bit hard for me to see, but the only error is that the chick with the glasses' head is a bit too large. Sucky scanners. D= I feel for you.

Insecteon: ;;Tilts laptop;; Aaaah, now I can see it a bit better. Nice design. ^^ Again though, the head's a bit too big for the body, but that's all right~ I do quite like the wings and the thing around the neck. As for the paws, well, the front ones are quite good. The back ones don't really look like their holding weight though. I'd suggest just making them look like they're pressing on the ground more. Paws are like feet - they're flatter than we think, and they hold weight on the ground. So keep that in mind~

Photo Paperweight: You made that yourself? Oh wow. That is... really good! I'm impressed. I love it, really. It's so pretty and colour, and bright. I'm certainly impressed, and it really sounds cool~

Keep on arting. ^^


----------

